# ISO marinade for beef kebabs



## buckytom (Sep 28, 2011)

i'm looking for your best, tnt recipe for beef kebabs. i have 2 huge sirloin steaks that i'm going to cut into cubes for the grill, and before the weather gets colder  (not that it matters really) i thought i'd do beef kebabs on the grill.

i have loads of various peppers, garlic, onions, and tomatoes from the garden, lots of herbs too, as well as beer soaked mushrooms to add to the answers. 

but i'm looking for a good tasty, tenderizing marinade for the beef.

tia.  .

any


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2011)

One of the simplest and most flavorful ways to marinate kebobs is to toss the beef cubes with cut up onion and garlic, cover and refrigerate overnight.  Simple but really good.  It doesn't tenderize but tastes great.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 28, 2011)

Pineapple juice, brown sugar, ginger and lower sodium soy sauce.  The pineapple juice will tenderize it too.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 28, 2011)

I had some done in worchestershire overnight at my freind's party and they were great.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 28, 2011)

OJ with VeriVeri Teriyaki.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks andy, zhi, 4me, and dawg.

i had no juice or teryaki, and dw doesn't like worcestershire, so i went with andy's suggestion and added onions, garlic, and a coupla splashes of maggi. it's in the fridge for tomorrow.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2011)

Buck, next time try it with lamb kebobs.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 2, 2011)

will do!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 2, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Buck, next time try it with lamb kebobs.



A great one for lamb:

Onion
Garlic
Rosemary
Dijon
Red wine vinegar
S&P

grill and bast with the same marinade. Nom Nom Nom


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 3, 2011)

One of my favorites is soy sauce, a little pepper sauce, a splash of vinegar, and black pepper. You can also add ginger and brown sugar to make it more like teryaki. It also works well for pork kabobs, especially if you add some pureed peaches to it. Pineapple, orange and mango are all good with it too. I think that's why it's such a favorite. The base marinade is really good and can be adjusted in a lot of ways to add variety.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 3, 2011)

mmmm, i can taste your posts, pag and tatt.

i'm copying  and saving all of this, and can see how each would work with different meats.

i hope it will be ok to marinade in just the garlic, onion, and maggi for 48 hours as it's going to rain monday and i'll be too busy to grill till tuesday.


besides, when i  got into work tonight, i made the usual rounds through the building to scavenge from all of the sports departments that have over-catered today. often, i find several neatly covered but completely ignored trays of food  that i bring back to my department before the cleaning guys come and dump it all, no matter how untouched, in the garbage.

i came away with lots of things, not the least of which was approx. 5 lbs. of crudite today. large trays of untouched  broccoli and cauliflower florets, celery, carrots, and grape tomatoes.

i plan on roasting the crudite, then making it into crudite soup. recipe to follow in the next few days when i get to making it. any suggestions appreciated. need help roasting veggies for soup.

(i also scored a dozen apples, several cans of soda, several  1/2 pints of oj, a veggie pizza, sunflower seeds, grated parm, loaves if itslian bread, yoghurt parfaits, and a large tray of desserts: mini-muffins, brownies, slices of chocolate cakes, and various mini cheesecakes, )

the fruit/veggies and sunflower seeds are going home with me, the rest shared with the guys in my shop.

but, i'll post results from tue kebabs, and reiterate that i've never roasted veggies before for soup; help needed.

TIA.


----------



## Cerise (Jun 28, 2012)

I was planning on doing some beef kabobs w/ grilled zukes & summer squash, & bumped into your thread looking for some new ideas.

If you're into Greek, marinate the beef for a few hours in the fridge with Cavender's Greek seasoning & a little water added to cover the beef.  Add some onions, if you like.  If you can't find Cavender's, you could use Greek salad dressing, or make your own "mix."  Serve it with greek lemon roasted potatoes, in pita bread w/ yogurt/lemon/mint sauce, or with Spanakorizo (Greek Spinach Rice).

Closet Cooking: Spanakorizo (Greek Spinach Rice)

Since, you're grilling, you could grill or broil some sliced lemons for a greek vinaigrette, or squeeze the grilled lemons over french/italian bread (with some oil), & grill the bread on skewers as well.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 29, 2012)

I second the recommendations of a soy sauce blend with garlic, ginger, brown sugar, and pineapple juice. If you have a Trader Joe's nearby, they have a wonderful bottled marinade called 'Island Soyaki'. It's amazing, but if you can't get that in your area, the base sauce above is really good, and the addition of the fruit juice really adds a nice touch. 

I just grilled some kabobs a couple of weeks ago.   Now I'm craving it again.


----------

